# Need some serious Help!!!!!



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I used my truck all morning yesterday hauling brush, all the while using 4 wheel drive, that said after I was done I parked it in my driveway. I came out about a hour later and started it and the 4X4 and the low range lights come on on the dash and the switch is in 2wd. The accuator for the trransfer case keeps moving as though it's going into 4wd. It does this as I'm driving along. A buddy of mine put his scan tool on it and it came up with a bunch of codes which he cleared but it's still doing it. I'm screwed because they are talking 6 to 10 here tonight...Anyone have any ideas!!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You say shift on floor to transfer case is keep moving when drive? I don't know about that but want ask you do you feel bump when shift each different position or it just smooth shift from forward to backward?

Well how you can sure it engage in 4wd? Why not you try jack all truck's 4 wheel up then try drive until it happen shift. My boss's friend did to chevy's blazer since they couldn't find noise bearing so they jack up then spin at 30 to 50 mph then they found it.

Be cause make sure jack is strong to hold your truck or it could get hurt serious.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

what year is it? just get under the truck wull the whole little motot and gear housing off the transfer case take pair of channel locks put it in 4wd and fix it after the snow ull just be stuck in 4wd all night or ur switch in ur dash probably went bad


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Just got it home...I had to pull the 30 amp fuse for the shift on the fly and transfer case shift motor. I had to do it as the transfer case shift accuator was shifting from 4 to 2wd!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

we had a 95 that we were pullin stumps with and it blew a speed sensor and it wouldnt shift out of 1st gear had to drive it to the dealer like that.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

The truck does shift now, the problem is that if I put the fuse back in it will shift into 4wd low and sometime the accuator will sit there and just keep shifting in and out any number of times until I shut the truck off and then restart it!


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Milwaukee;471643 said:


> You say shift on floor to transfer case is keep moving when drive? I don't know about that but want ask you do you feel bump when shift each different position or it just smooth shift from forward to backward?
> 
> Well how you can sure it engage in 4wd? Why not you try jack all truck's 4 wheel up then try drive until it happen shift. My boss's friend did to chevy's blazer since they couldn't find noise bearing so they jack up then spin at 30 to 50 mph then they found it.
> 
> Be cause make sure jack is strong to hold your truck or it could get hurt serious.


He has the gay turney knob on the dash (aka ESOF). Don't feel bad I have it as well. It is a great system when it works which is 99.9% of the time. I would check out FTE http://www.ford-trucks.com/ It is a another great fourm with alot of great guys! Most of the Ford boys from here are on it. Good luck and let us know what the problem is.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks will do!!!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks like it's the GEM module! Don't think I can get one today!!!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

SuperDuty;471948 said:


> Looks like it's the GEM module! Don't think I can get one today!!!!


early in the morning u might get lucky with a dealer being open or autoparts store


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

GEM modules on that year Ford do crazy crazy sh*t. I had a truck like yours with the same concern only the wipers worked off the 4x4 selector the radio turned on and off etc. Some of them just go bad on there own , others are helped along by a water leak from either the windsheild or the wiper cowl area. Good luck getting it fixed


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks...gonna try in the am, I think I have all of my accounts covered, but what I would like is to be able to get it into 4wd High, which I'm not sure how to do!!!!


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

It's probably to late, but you can get under the truck remove the electric motor and move the truck to 4hi with a big screw driver (once the motor is off it make more sense). Or try to time the light with the removal of the fuse, once it is in 4hi and there is no power it should stay there. 

Toyman


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Just pulled the motor switch assembly out and the inside of the motor cover is full of corrosion. I'm going to try and clean it and put it back. If that doesn't work I'll put it in 4wh manually, I just hope I pick the right position!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck. It's snowing here. looks like it's going to be a good storm and another on the way.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks FTO...Just got done with it!! It's in 4wd High, and will stay that way till I'm done hopefully. The biggest pain in the ass was getting the motor switch to line up with the transfer case shaft! 

Thanks for everyones input today!!!!!!


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

check the relay soliond there is one for 4 low and one for 4 high. with the corrision problem it may have shorted one out


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Before you put a gem mol. in it replace the 4 by 4 position switch ford has an updated part. the switch is located on the transfer case. these are very common for going bad.I have seen many techs miss dia. this problem. the switch only takes min. to change.,and i would bet money its your problem. plus it is a cheap fix.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm replacing the Transfer case switch motor tomorrow which should take care of the problem!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Well all it's fixed!!! After some panicking last weekend it wound up being the Transfer Case Switch Motor which is located on the transfer case it self. The part cost $188 with a $25 core charge at my local parts place. The whole job took about a half hour to install and then all the codes needed to be cleared before i could operate it as per the warning instructions.

Thanks for everyones input!!!!!!:salute:

Here's the part that failed!


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

If it was switching by itself how could it be bad? Isn't it just a motor?


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

The motor seal was no good. I took the motor cover off and it had water in it and the other switch was faulty also.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

That make two of us...I guess I was a little nervous last weekend when the poo hit the fan as the were talking about 6 to 10 around here. And you know what happened with that!!

Thanks
Again!!!:salute:


----------

